# Dutch Time Attack - the episodes



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*During the whole season of the Toyo Tires Time Attack this year, we'll be releasing video episodes in which we'll be giving you a closer look into Time Attack itself. From raw exhaust sounds, the tension before the finales till the battles against the clock themselves. Take a look with us at this upcoming autosport.

The first episode is on Time Attack 2011 > Episode One - Features - RPM Vision*


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*nice*

you should have seen clive sheddons uk evo face in extreme pro 
the r34 extreme street passing by and out braking him :clap:
1,03 minutes from start of the video


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

You mean Robin Duxbury then? Clive wasn't there this time, but set a 1:51.790 on Assen the last time.


----------

